# Holy snake - Bali



## dansocks (Sep 9, 2010)

Came across this snake in Bali they said it was a holy snake and to touch it for good luck just wondering if anyone knows what sort of snake it is and if it's venomous?????


----------



## syeph8 (Sep 9, 2010)

after a quick google search it appears there are only a handful of dangerously venomous snakes in the entirety of indonesia and none of them match the photo you posted. but general rule is, if you dont know what it is, dont touch it. but if it's a tourist attraction or similar i would personally assume that due to the strong push towards tourism in bali over the last few years that it has either been defanged or was not dangerously venomous in the first place, the last thing they want in bali is tourist deaths. their tourism industry is still suffering from 2002 (which is a bloody long time). keep in mind that even if only mildly venomous that there is still risk of an anaphylactic reaction. decision and risk is up to you, but i personally would go for it. hopefully someone else better with exotics (not hard) can help you with an ID or you could ask a local.


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 9, 2010)

hard to tell but looks like some sort of krait to me, but the rarer blue form, most have yellow bands, if it was, then yes highly venemous, with a nasty neurotoxin venom.


----------



## syeph8 (Sep 9, 2010)

NBLADE said:


> hard to tell but looks like some sort of krait to me, but the rarer blue form, most have yellow bands, if it was, then yes highly venemous, with a nasty neurotoxin venom.


 
oh, i thought it was at one of those temples, never knew there was a blue form of sea krait either. In which case i wouldnt be too worried about it, i hear they are really placid and that fishermen always get these stuck in their nets and just pick then out. even if they try to bite, their mouth is too small for their fangs to be able to bite you unless it gets you on like a webbing or a really small digit like a small toe or a pinky finger.


----------



## snakehandler (Sep 10, 2010)

Its a banded sea krait and YES it is venomous, extremely neurotoxic and can kill, if it bites, a dive glove provides enough protection from them due to short fangs, but due to the fact they mainly eat eels, it is possible for the to bite on the forearm! Even if a snake is only mildly venomous, it is still venomous, treat all snakes that you dont know as something that has the potential to kill you......especially in places like Bali where the medical facilities are far from functional.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 10, 2010)

thats one way for them to get your wallet and passport with minimal fuss :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 10, 2010)

Sea krait prett mad little things!

An interesting noite is that they have been recorded in tasmania!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 10, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> thats one way for them to get your wallet and passport with minimal fuss :lol:


bahahahahahhaaa............who told you to touch it?:shock:


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 10, 2010)

this thread has really opened itself up for same bad "touch the snake" jokes.


----------



## shaye (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha I seen this when I was over there I knew it was venomous lol but I still picked it up and held it I think it cost me about $2 aus dollars lol which at that time was bout 16000 bar or whatever there currency is 
Was cool I could only get a pic of it but not of me holding it 
It was on the temple on the water yeh ? And u could only get to it when it was low tide? 
Because when I was there I got a few pics of me holding the big retics I think they were 
Thanx Shaye


----------



## JasonL (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, I went to the temple, make a donation to touch the snake, right up the back near the cliff face?


----------

